# Mud Bug Cakes



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

Mud Bug Cakes on top of fried green tomaotes, with remoulade sauce!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 7, 2007)

Uncle Bob, did you prepare that delicious looking repast? And the presentation! Bravo! But, forgive my ignorance, what is a mudbug?
Your newest fan,
Terry


----------



## ironchef (Aug 7, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob, did you prepare that delicious looking repast? And the presentation! Bravo! But, forgive my ignorance, what is a mudbug?
> Your newest fan,
> Terry


 
A mudbug is a food slang for crawfish or crayfish.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

Miss Terry....

Mud Bugs = Crawfish  

Not Crayfish mind you, but Crawfish!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 7, 2007)

Ahhh, I should be ashamed. My maternal kinfolk are from Louisiana and they always referred to them as crawdads. (That's the same thing, right?) I never ate any because of an uncle, whom I adore, but who loved crawdads and used to do a disgusting thing involving their heads. Anyway, your mud bug cakes look similar to crab cakes, which I also adore. Do they have a similar taste?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

Miss Terry...

Crawfish = Crawdads

Crawfish Cakes vs. Crab Cakes = The same basic idea. Obviously one tastes like Crawfish the other Crab. 

Pinching (crawfish) tails and suckin heads is traditional fare! You must promise yourself to try it. 

Have Lots of Fun!! & Enjoy!


----------



## QSis (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, that's beautiful, Uncle Bob!

Looks and sounds delicious!

Lee


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 8, 2007)

When you're eating whole boiled crawfish, and the "suck the heads", you're not really getting any of the innards out of the head, but rather, the broth and juices that are inside the head.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 8, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> When you're eating whole boiled crawfish, and the "suck the heads", you're not really getting any of the innards out of the head, but rather, the broth and juices that are inside the head.


 
That's still close enough for me, I'm afraid!    

I'm sure it's delicious but I think I'd need Uncle Bob to introduce me to some of his bourbon before I got up the courage to give them a try!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 9, 2007)

PABaker said:
			
		

> I'm sure it's delicious but I think I'd need Uncle Bob to introduce me to some of his bourbon before I got up the courage to give them a try!


 
It would be my distinct honor to introduce you to some fine bourbon, and to all aspects of enjoying the culinary delights of boiled crawfish! So ya come on down and we will be sure to pass a good time!!! Oh along with the bourbon, several dances to a Cajun band would be required. Talk about fun!!!!!!! What a way to work up an appetite 
 
Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## auntdot (Aug 9, 2007)

Uncle Bob, y''all gotta forgive me but I  am confused.

What is the problem with the term crayfish?  

Always thought crawdad, crawfish, and crayfish were synonyms. At least I used them as such.  But usually use the term crawfish.

Sorry but am confused.


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2007)

I was once told that they are crayfish in the water and crawfish on the plate (or was it the other way around )


----------



## Constance (Aug 9, 2007)

Crawfish and Crayfish are the same thing. It's just that they get a lot larger down in the south. When I lived in Plattonvile, La, I remember eating some that the kids caught in a ditch!

Uncle Bob, can you send me a plate of that? I love fried green tomatoes, too.

I also love Bourbin, but ya gotta watch me on that whisky.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 9, 2007)

Aunt Dot and ya'll

You say tomato, I say ta-mah-to! You say potato, I say pa-ta-to...remember the little song?

Some folks say Crayfish (not down here) Some say Crawfish. Both pronunciations/spellings are correct. Also you hear slang words like Crawdads, mudbugs and maybe others. They are the same identical fresh water crustacean, closely related to the lobster. 

In fact the story is when the Acadians were forced out of the Canadian Provinces into south Louisiana the lobsters were their friends, and made the journey with them. However, after such a long and arduous trip (swimming) the lobster lost a lot of weight and became what we know today as the Crawfish. 


 Enjoy!!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2007)

haha--I lived in Lousiana for 8 years and never heard the story about the evolution of the lobsters into crawfish, Uncle Bob.  Good one.  I just know that when we lived in Lafayette, Louisiana that they lived in our back yard  (I guess 3 inches down we were below the water table).  We stupidly thought that we could get rid of them (they like to build mud towers about 8 inches high (that's how you know they are coexisting with you and our backyard was full of them) and heard that all you had to do was drop a mothball down their volcanic looking mounds, pound it flat to the ground flat and voila they'd be gone.  They weren't Cajun for nuthing.  The next day all the mounds were built up again and by each one was a mothball that had been ejected.  Too Funny!!  After that we had great respect for them and enjoyed Le Bon Temps Roulet by eating their cousins.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 13, 2007)

Where's my plate?!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Miss Mud...

I held off as long as I could, but ya never showed up So I had to eat your's too!!! Don't you worry, I'll fix a special plate just for you. it may take a few days, so you be on the look out for it. 

It will be something you like. I garontee!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry I was so late for the party. Next time I'll be on time and bring some Beausoleil CDs.

I appreciate the lagniappe. You know what not to fix, I believe.....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 13, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I appreciate the lagniappe. You know what not to fix, I believe.....


----------



## mudbug (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not buyin' that innocent look for une minute!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 13, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I'm not buyin' that innocent look for une minute!


 
..........................


----------



## mudbug (Aug 13, 2007)

keep tryin', cher.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 13, 2007)

Well after three or two Beaujolais CD's and 4 or 3 bottles of Beaujolais it want make a bit of difference!  Ya think?


----------

